# Long Island



## DCerezo (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, who wants to go on a shoot? Possibly in NYC? Anyone? I want to hunt for graffiti and do some street stuff.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey while your in NYC maybe you can pick up my D800 for me


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmmmmm.... You ordered a D800?


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 23, 2013)

Yessir... From adorama.


----------



## 618photo (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm down to go. When are you looking to put it together?


----------



## silve225 (Mar 23, 2013)

I would of been down to go but I hate the city. to crowded there. If any of you know of a good spot to go for wildlife shots I will be down to go as a group if its somewhere on the island. I never took shots of wildlife and always wanted to.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah I don't love the city either. However, there are a few places that are dead at certain times of the day and night, and I've been there without my camera each time.


----------

